# Xlink funktioniert nicht



## Grunge (19. Juli 2017)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir ein Theme von themenforest gekauft, und habe ein Problemchen.

Das Theme ist mit Icons ausgestattet, die durch folgenden Aufruf geladen werden


```
<use xlink:href="icons/icons.svg#olymp-menu-icon"></use>
```

Das passiert aber nicht! Die Konsole sagt 404, file not found!

Die Doku sagt folgendes


```
Icons are not displayed in the browser
same origin policysecurity restrictions. 

There are two ways to solve this:

[LIST=1]
[*]Change security for local files in a browser (this allows you to access your page as
file:///yourFile.html
[*]Run files from a local web server (this allows you to access your page as
http://localhost/yourFile.html
[/LIST]
The extended information on this matter and ways to solve this for each browser can be found in this tutorial.
```

Werde da aber nicht schlau raus, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juli 2017)

Hi,
hat das dokument auch ein xml doctype?
Stimmen die Dateipfade?
Hast Du mal versucht die Icons regulär per Img/object/iFrame etc. einzubauen?

Gruß


----------

